# Big Pig Jig Vienna, Georgia. Anyone going to be there?



## diesel (Oct 8, 2013)

I have been invited to the Pig Jig this year.  My partner in crime has a good friend that competes in this event and has asked us if we wanted to "help".  It is a 9.5 hour drive from my hometown but don't think that will be an issue.  We are planning on leaving at 3am Friday morning.  We decided to drive after we looked at plane tickets.  Wow, the prices have gone up in the last couple of years.  I hear that they are competing in whole hog, which I have never cooked.  Should be a great learning experience considering I have never competed nor even been to a BBQ competition.  Getting pretty excited about it.

If there is anyone on the forum that will be there let me know.   Should be a great weekend.

Aaron.


----------



## jwh1104 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thinking about possibly going..only about 5 hours from me.  Id really like to do the judging course they are offering, will have to see if I can talk my wife into going have a little bargaining power since its my bday weekend. :)


----------



## smokeusum (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey, I'm
Interested in the judging course!!!! I'm guessing we're in the same area!!!


----------



## smokeusum (Oct 28, 2013)

jwh1104 said:


> Thinking about possibly going..only about 5 hours from me.  Id really like to do the judging course they are offering, will have to see if I can talk my wife into going have a little bargaining power since its my bday weekend. :)


We are dying to get kcsb certified... We could share a ride maybe? I got a nice big comfy car... What's the cost of the class!!


----------



## smokeusum (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm sooo ready to go whole hog!!!


----------



## smokeusum (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't see the judging course they are offering, can you tell me where you saw it?!


----------

